# ISOs brennen unter linux

## KiLLaCaT

hi @all!

kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen  obs (wenn ja, welches) ein brennprog gibt,  mit dem ich ISOs brennen kann(dann kann iwin98 von der platte putzen) in XCDroast zb geht das net.

mfG

jax[/code]

----------

## theoderich

suche ich auch. bei mir stürzt koncd immer ab. und k3b funzt auch net.

aber was immer klappen sollte:

cdrecord -v dev=0,0,0 speed=24 /daten/mein.iso

dev kriegst du mit:

cdrecord -scanbus

raus

----------

## KiLLaCaT

h

i bin dann dauch auf 

```
cdrecord
```

gestossen. des find ich fuer iso brennen total ausreichend. 

(des zeigt mir sogar die aktuelle brenngeschwindlichkeit an.   :Arrow:   mein tosta kommt doch bis 48x rauf!!)

----------

## -bm-

... b.z.w im CDbrenner. So ziemlich alle grrafischen Programme wie z.B. k3b, koncdcd, xcdroast und wie sie alle heißen sind "einfach" nur grafische Oberflächen für cdrecord. Einige Funktionen von cdrecord werden von den grafischen Frontends oft nicht unterstützt - wie eben das brennen von iso's  :Smile: 

Grüße,

Bastian

----------

## bernd

 *KiLLaCaT wrote:*   

> hi @all!
> 
> kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen  obs (wenn ja, welches) ein brennprog gibt,  mit dem ich ISOs brennen kann(dann kann iwin98 von der platte putzen) in XCDroast zb geht das net.
> 
> mfG
> ...

 

Hallo,

natürlich kann man mit xcdroast iso-images brennen. Dafür muss man nur einen Ordner "images" anlegen und das iso dort reinwerfen. Anschließend unter Einstellungen bei xcdroast diesen als iso-ordner speichern. 

Geht dort irgendwo kann aber im moment nicht genau sagen wo, da ich am Rechner (Windoze) meiner Eltern sitze. 

Habe schon öfters iso-images gebrannt. Geht wunderbar. 

Gruss

Bernd

----------

## KiLLaCaT

glaub da hab ich mal was gesehen...

aber das is mir viel zu umstaendlich  :Sad: 

schreib gerade an einem  brenn script das noch einfacher is!

mFG

jax

----------

## kl@us

 *KiLLaCaT wrote:*   

> glaub da hab ich mal was gesehen...
> 
> aber das is mir viel zu umstaendlich 
> 
> schreib gerade an einem  brenn script das noch einfacher is!
> ...

 

Hi KiKKaCaT,

ich hatte das gleiche Problem. Gut, es funzt auch an der Kommandozeile, aber so richtig befriedigt hat es mich nicht. Ich habe gestern ARSON emerged und daß ist _richtig_ fein für meine Ansprüche.   :Very Happy:  Brennt alles: .cue, .toc, .iso usw.

mfg

Klaus

----------

## Konfuzius

 *KiLLaCaT wrote:*   

> glaub da hab ich mal was gesehen...
> 
> aber das is mir viel zu umstaendlich 
> 
> schreib gerade an einem  brenn script das noch einfacher is!

 

Guck dir mal cdrx an, das ist ein kleines Perlscritpt als Frontend

für cdrecord.. klappt ordentlich damit..

Habe ich auf zwei Rechnern im Einsatz. Ich brenne allerdings auch nicht extrem viel und von daher leicht zufrieden zu stellen  :Smile: 

----------

## KiLLaCaT

 *Quote:*   

> ... Ich habe gestern ARSON emerged und daß ist _richtig_ fein für meine Ansprüche.   Brennt alles: .cue, .toc, .iso usw.
> 
> 

 

danke, werds dann mal versuchen[/quote]

----------

## sputnik1969

 *-bm- wrote:*   

> Einige Funktionen von cdrecord werden von den grafischen Frontends oft nicht unterstützt - wie eben das brennen von iso's 
> 
> 

 

Ich brenne meine ISO's mit k3b und habe bisher keine Probs gehabt  :Smile: 

Vorher habe ich gcombust benutzt...

----------

## KiLLaCaT

ich meine:

wenn man sich zb eine ISO runtelaedet, und man will sie schnell auf cdd pressen, wird man doch nicht eine halbe stunde(oder so) so ein brennprog emergen, dann eine halbe stunde damit herum'rgern, wenn die sache mit 

```
cdrecorder -v dev=0,3,0 speed=48 ~/donwloads/datei.iso
```

in 4 minuten (inkl brennen)erledigt is.  :Exclamation: 

wenn man zb audio-cds erstellen will, is mit cdrecord a bissi aufgesmissen  :Wink: 

jax

----------

## sputnik1969

 *KiLLaCaT wrote:*   

> ich meine:
> 
> wenn man sich zb eine ISO runtelaedet, und man will sie schnell auf cdd pressen, wird man doch nicht eine halbe stunde(oder so) so ein brennprog emergen, dann eine halbe stunde damit herum'rgern, wenn die sache mit 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Hmmm, Also üblicherweise hat man im Leben meist mehr als ein ISO zu brennen  :Wink: 

dann könnte ich ja anführen: Nur um sich schnell ein ISO zu brennen sollte man sich nicht den ärger machen und sich ein Gentoo emergen und dann die 10 Stunden warten bis es fertig ist, nimm doch Nero unter Windows   :Laughing: 

Im Ernst, für Puristen ist es natürlich einfacher mit cdrecord direkt zu arbeiten, aber die meisten Leute bevorzugen heutzutage schon eine GUI...

----------

## KiLLaCaT

vieleicht verstest du meine argumentation, wenn uch dir das hier schreib.

also: ich hab mir paar iso gezogen. das erste hatte ich schon herunten, und in mandrake hatte ich nur xcdroast zur verfuegung, und hatte noch keine ahnung wie man die isos brennt. anstatt nach programmen zu googlen und nachher runterladen(weil ich grad was herunter lud) fragte und suchte ich im forum nach einer loesung. das war halt cdrecord.

ansonsten find ich halt brennen ueber die gui besser (und leichter).

jax

----------

## Konfuzius

 *KiLLaCaT wrote:*   

> ich meine:
> 
> wenn man sich zb eine ISO runtelaedet, und man will sie schnell auf cdd pressen, wird man doch nicht eine halbe stunde(oder so) so ein brennprog emergen

 

Ok, das ist schon richtig..

Allerdings ist cdrx nur nen Perl Script mit ner manpage dabei, das hast du innerhalb von ein bis zwei Minuten emerged je nach Geschwindigkeit deines Zuganges oder auch der Verfügbarkeit des Servers..  *g*

----------

## KiLLaCaT

das hat mir keiner gesagt

----------

## Tristan

HI

Also ich fand das Frontend CDBakeOven ganz gut.

Hier zu finden: http://cdbakeoven.sourceforge.net/

T.

----------

